# GET SHORTY Report 10-12



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Left Sportsmans Marina at 8 pm friday and went long to the first stop at a spot several miles south of the double nipple . Found the weedline right away and along with it the most of the tourney fleet . We messed around with the line and made killer bait and saw a few mahi . We trolled but it kind of sucked so we said screw this and pointed it south. 

Along the way we found some other patches and worked those for a decent bull, a few super chickens and a nice triple tail but not much else.We make a few more awesome tuna baits and sailed on to the first of many rigs we would fish. As we got closer we began to see the water getting dirty and we felt like the conditions had changed from what Hiltons and roffs had forecasted. We continued on anyway and caught zero at the first rig so we had to make a decision to go way south or way west so south we went toward the Hub.

Ran the whole way there and got there 2 hours before dark and as we arrived we trolled to scope the scene for zero fish . Then we tried chunking and caught zero and we started to worry. We caught a few rainbow runners and then i caught the first yellowfin chunking which a small keeper fish. Then we caught a giant blackfin on the chunk. About 1 hr before dark the fish started busting and we got into position and landed 3 yellowfin on poppers as the sun faded out into the horizon. 

As our underwater lights started to get brighter in the fading light we started to get 100's of flyers all around the boat and then it just went off for 1 solid hour until the current totally slacked out. We caught several nice yellowfin on free lined flyers and poppers and several super giant mondo sized blackfin. We had tuna all under the boat and all around our lights as we drifted up to 1 mile off the rig. Most of the popper bites happened right at the boat and made for some crazy exciting spin rod fishing. In one hour we filled our box and decided that we better start slow boating back to the north and hit some rigs or lines the next day as we had plenty of tuna fish. 

I ran the boat all night with the rest of the sleeping and i cruised by 2 drill ships NW of Hub and caught a few blackfin but for the most part it was dead at night . At day break i went to bed and the crew took over and caught some nice bull dolphin on a line pretty far north of the drill ships. After that we high speed trolled toward some beeliner grounds and hooked up to a monster wahoo that peeled off two monster runs before coming unbuttoned.

Bailed some nice beeliners and a nice scamp at one hole then moved in and caught some fish we had to release including some big amberjack that ate poppers on top in 145 feet of water. Shame we couldn't snapper fish out in fed waters as in two different places we saw snapper on top in over 140 ft and had them hit poppers . Eventually we ran into state waters late that night and got our limit of snappers in the underwater lights on live bait and spin tackle. Hit the dock at 1:30 am monday and slept in till the gas dock opened so we could clean our fish which took 2 hours with 3 guys :thumbsup:


Till next trip :thumbsup:


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

more pics


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

additional pics


----------



## Bodupp (Oct 3, 2007)

Great report. That's a huge blackfin! And is that a cookie cutter bite on that bull?


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Bodupp said:


> Great report. That's a huge blackfin! And is that a cookie cutter bite on that bull?



As for the blackfin : i have never caught so many monster sized ones as we did that night with some pushing 30 plus pounds i was for sure some may be bigeye but it seems not the case. Prob cause that rig is 140 miles offshore and most people headed out there are not blackfin fishing and or keeping any they get to grow there.

As for the dolphin , yes it had a cookie cutter bite as did two of our tuna , guess the sharks are hungry right now.


----------



## sniperpeeps (Mar 5, 2011)

Great report, looks like a lot of fun!


----------



## Kim (Aug 5, 2008)

Awesome report and an epic fishing trip. IMO nothing beats taking game fish on spinning gear throwing poppers. swimmers and stickbaits. I could feel a tingle of your rush, thanks for posting.


----------



## MSViking (Oct 11, 2007)

You guys are hard core! Some of your pictures look like a mafia hit scene gone bad! Glad you were able to chip out a few fish. It's getting crazy when we run all the way to the Hub and still struggle to catch keeper tuna. Seems like it used to be that if you ran to Horn your guaranteed a limit of YF, now you need to go the Green Canyon!

Hopefully we will get the traditional hot white marlin bite around the nipple in a few weeks.

See you around the docks soon.

Robert


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

MSViking said:


> You guys are hard core! Some of your pictures look like a mafia hit scene gone bad! Glad you were able to chip out a few fish. It's getting crazy when we run all the way to the Hub and still struggle to catch keeper tuna. Seems like it used to be that if you ran to Horn your guaranteed a limit of YF, now you need to go the Green Canyon!
> 
> Hopefully we will get the traditional hot white marlin bite around the nipple in a few weeks.
> 
> ...



Your so right Robert ; and if I had the time and our boat had the legs I would go to green canyon just for the sake of exploration and adventure 

I had never been to hub and wanted to go just to see it . Turned out to be the spot for the right 2 hrs out of 60 we fished .


----------



## PELAGIC PIRATE (Oct 10, 2007)

Kim said:


> Awesome report and an epic fishing trip. IMO nothing beats taking game fish on spinning gear throwing poppers. swimmers and stickbaits. I could feel a tingle of your rush, thanks for posting.


IMO as well I'd rather catch fish small or big on spin tackle 

Having them busting in your UW Lights is just unreal😄


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

Awesome ! thanks for posting your report. I am totally a rookie at that type of fishing but I sure do enjoy reading the posts and seeing whats caught.


----------



## BlueWaterWarrior (May 28, 2015)

Another fantastically, compelling report. Never get tired of reading about these epic trips and you guys don't give up.


----------



## Don White (Oct 8, 2007)

That is how you post a report! Congrats on the fish.....you never dissapoint.


----------

